# Decorah bald eagles



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Last spring I was fascinated watching this live feed of American bald eagles nesting and raising their young in Iowa, approx near the geographic middle of the USA. The camera angle allows an excellent view of the eagles and nest, and is on 24/7. Right now, there are 2 eggs in the nest, both laid in the past week. The eggs should hatch in the beginning of April and then you can watch how both parents take care of the young, until the young eagles fledge in June. I suggest you bookmark this page and check in with the family from time to time over the next four months.

A sample video from last year's nesting of 3 eaglets.


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

I put in a lot of hours watching this last spring. Highly recommended.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

It's snowing this morning and birds are chirping loudly. Mama is sitting patiently on her nest and, while I was watching, called out a couple times.

Ohh, Papa eagle just arrived. They switched off setting on the eggs. Was very neat to see both large birds on the nest. 10:17

How to tell the difference:








The female is much larger than the male and has a more pronounced "eye crease". The male's bill has a noticeably "orange" tip.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

some more interesting cameras
http://www.africam.com/wildlife/index.php
http://www.worldlandtrust.org/webcams
http://www.dorsetwildlifetrust.org.uk/owl_nestbox.html
http://www.wildcam.com/live/wildcam3/index.html

There was also a great one in the Coto Donana park in spain where you could see imperial eagles and the occasional Iberian Lynx!

When I was working in Namibia I brought and experimented with automatic camera traps with IR flash. Got some amazing photos there. Some can be seen on my blog posts:
http://emielkaza.blogspot.com/2011/10/going-to-bush-camp.html
http://emielkaza.blogspot.com/2011/10/some-more-photos-from-mundulea.html
http://emielkaza.blogspot.com/2011/10/working-as-researcher.html


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for those additional links, emiel!

The third egg was laid last night. The nest will be full again this year!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The eagles have built a new nest this year. It is about 400 ft away from the most recent nest, and it is not known yet which nest they will choose for the season.

It is not know why eagles build multiple nests, but it is not uncommon behavior. It may have to do with build-up of parasites in the nesting material.

If the eagles choose the new nest, there will be no video-cam in the nest this year.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Bald eagles really are magnificent creatures! Great topic thread.


----------

